# Computer bleibt in I/O wait hängen

## Christian99

Hallo, ich hab in letzter Zeit häufig das Problem, dass mein Rechner "hängen" bleibt, entweder nach dem kompilieren eines (großen) paketes, wenn es gemerged wird, oder beim entpacken eines großen tar-archives. Für zwei bis drei sekunden geht da dann manchmal gar nix mehr. Dabei geht die I/O-Wait load auf allen kernen hoch (20-40%, ich hab da ein systemmonitor, der das anzeigt, aber der bleibt auch hängen, also könnte auch noch weiter hoch gehen).

Auch kommt es vor, dass beim fernsehn schaun gar nix mehr geht (vlc mit dvbt-karte), da hilft dann nur noch x abschießen. das könnte daher kommen, dass vlc eventuell ein memory leak mit tvkarten hat, was mir früher schon aufgefallen ist,seit einigen versionen aber behoben schien. sprich, wenn der speicher voll ist, fängt er das swappen an, und dann bleibt er hängen.

Nun die fragen: kann das auf alternde festplatten hinweisen, dass er jetzt mehr hängen bleibt, bei festplattenaktivitäten? (früher ist er eigentlich nur hängen geblieben, wenn vlc das swappen angefangen hat, aber da war er oft noch so weit benutzbar, dass ich vlc beenden konnte, jetzt geht gar nix mehr, nur ALT+sysrq*k und ein paar minuten warten.)

kann man das irgendwie irgendwas einstellen, dass er nicht hängen bleibt?

Schönen Dank

Christian

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Guck mal ob du in dmesg diese Zeilen wie hier siehst. Wenn ja hilft das deaktivieren von AHCI im Bios.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-851269.html?sid=9f4075069597f210c3566f1ced78b89d

Sebastian

----------

## Christian99

So, hab mal nachgeschaut, leider nix davon in dmesg zu finden  :Sad: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Christian99,

also ich hatte das Problem mal mit dem 2.6.3x (ich erinnere mich jetzt leider nicht mehr an den genauen Kernel). Und da bin ich auf den zentoo-Kernel ausgewichen. Ein Thread dazu findet sich noch im Forum.

Für mich hat sich das Problem größtenteils bei den aktuellen 2.6.35er Kernel behoben, einzelne Hänger (ca. 1 Min, aber seeehr selten) habe ich auch noch bei einer hohen Systemlast. Damals reichte schon  ein CP oder ein dd um das ganze System in die knie zu zwingen.

Mittlerweile habe ich nur noch Mehrkernsysteme, mag sein das das Problem dadurch nicht mehr auftaucht.

Probiere mal mit dem Kopieren von großen Dateien von deiner Festplatte wie das System darauf reagiert. Wenn die Maushänger sofort auftreten kannst dann ziemlich sicher sein das es der Scheduler ist. Entweder du probierst dann einen anderen aus oder versuchst es mal mit dem Zentoo-Kernel. Der Zentoo-Kernel hatte irgendeinen besonderen Scheduler, der mein Problem definitiv behob.

Welchen Scheduler die Platte verwendet und welche verfügbar sind kannst du z.B. bei hier bei sda so ablesen:

```
# cat /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler 

noop deadline [cfq] 

```

Gesetzt ist bei mir also der cfq und um on-the-fly auf den deadline Scheduler zu wechseln einfach folgendes ausführen:

```
# echo "deadline" > /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
```

Dann wird sofort der andere Scheduler verwendet, allerdings geht die Einstellung nach einem Neustart verloren. Entweder führst den Befehl bei der Initialisierung aus (das mach  eigentlich nur Sinn wenn du für bestimmte Geräte spezielle Scheduler nutzen möchtest, z.B. Flash-Spiecher oder so.) oder stellst den Scheduler vor dem Kernelbau in der Kernel-Config ein.

----------

